# Relation to the third eye?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have read a few posts on this forum of people relating DP to the pineal gland, or saying its somewhat spiritual. I have read a few articles about the pineal gland, and they say that when activated you unlock the secrets to the universe. Funnily enough before i got DP i did about half an hour a night before i went to sleep supposedly stimulating it, mainly through breathing exercises and imagination. I also listened to binaural beats for deep relaxation, and then downloaded something similar called iso tones, which basically alter your mind through electronic beats stimulating your brain waves.

I honestly do not find anything enlightening about DP, i don't feel at one with the world or my surroundings not to mention my thoughts. But I'd like to here from you if you have any positives from this or find it any way spiritual, i know i don't, but maybe you feel you see the world for what it really is?


----------



## SamDG (Dec 5, 2010)

Fluke said:


> I have read a few posts on this forum of people relating DP to the pineal gland, or saying its somewhat spiritual. I have read a few articles about the pineal gland, and they say that when activated you unlock the secrets to the universe. Funnily enough before i got DP i did about half an hour a night before i went to sleep supposedly stimulating it, mainly through breathing exercises and imagination. I also listened to binaural beats for deep relaxation, and then downloaded something similar called iso tones, which basically alter your mind through electronic beats stimulating your brain waves.
> 
> I honestly do not find anything enlightening about DP, i don't feel at one with the world or my surroundings not to mention my thoughts. But I'd like to here from you if you have any positives from this or find it any way spiritual, i know i don't, but maybe you feel you see the world for what it really is?


I know exactly what you're talking about, I've found the same thing. I can trigger Rapid Eye Movement any time I want to by focusing on that area, sometimes succesfully falling into sleep. I've read that there's a relationship with all sorts of trance-like states.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

* I have read a few articles about the pineal gland, and they say that when activated you unlock the secrets to the universe.*
*
*
Yes. I activated my pineal gland once, then dropped out of calculus after 1 week because I instantly knew how to do the whole book.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

gill said:


> * I have read a few articles about the pineal gland, and they say that when activated you unlock the secrets to the universe.*
> *
> *
> Yes. I activated my pineal gland once, then dropped out of calculus after 1 week because I instantly knew how to do the whole book.


lol


----------



## omniel (Dec 26, 2010)

having the discipline to practice everyday is very important.

have a read up on the "Jhanas" / "Dyhana", it is true meditation.

here some good summary;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhy%C4%81na_in_Buddhism
http://www.greatwesternvehicle.org/jhana.html

basically it involves learning to concentrate, you have to learn to completely control your mind, once you learn to attain a silence of the mind, with no thoughts entering, you being to progress upwards into altered and expanded states of consciousness.


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Fluke said:


> I have read a few posts on this forum of people relating DP to the pineal gland, or saying its somewhat spiritual. I have read a few articles about the pineal gland, and they say that when activated you unlock the secrets to the universe. Funnily enough before i got DP i did about half an hour a night before i went to sleep supposedly stimulating it, mainly through breathing exercises and imagination. I also listened to binaural beats for deep relaxation, and then downloaded something similar called iso tones, which basically alter your mind through electronic beats stimulating your brain waves.
> 
> I honestly do not find anything enlightening about DP, i don't feel at one with the world or my surroundings not to mention my thoughts. But I'd like to here from you if you have any positives from this or find it any way spiritual, i know i don't, but maybe you feel you see the world for what it really is?


Hmm interesting, i heard prozac has cured some people with depersonalization. Prozac has flouride. I have also heard that flouride calcifies the pineal gland, which supposedly deactivates it. I have also heard that there is flouride in our water. i don't know if this true, to be honest i don't give a shit if its true or not i just want to be normal again...but if depersonalization is the activation of the pineal gland, then fuck it I'm going to buy prozac and drink alot of water because i hate this...


----------



## jasonthedude (Mar 1, 2012)

real50tyson said:


> Hmm interesting, i heard prozac has cured some people with depersonalization. Prozac has flouride. I have also heard that flouride calcifies the pineal gland, which supposedly deactivates it. I have also heard that there is flouride in our water...i don't know if this true, to be honest i don't give a shit if its true or not i just want to be normal again...but if depersonalization is the activation of the pineal gland, then fuck it I'm going to buy prozac and drink alot of water because i hate this...


Fuck dude this makes sense.Indeed very fishy, may or may not be true.


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

Fluke said:


> I have read a few posts on this forum of people relating DP to the pineal gland, or saying its somewhat spiritual. I have read a few articles about the pineal gland, and they say that when activated you unlock the secrets to the universe. Funnily enough before i got DP i did about half an hour a night before i went to sleep supposedly stimulating it, mainly through breathing exercises and imagination. I also listened to binaural beats for deep relaxation, and then downloaded something similar called iso tones, which basically alter your mind through electronic beats stimulating your brain waves.
> 
> I honestly do not find anything enlightening about DP, i don't feel at one with the world or my surroundings not to mention my thoughts. But I'd like to here from you if you have any positives from this or find it any way spiritual, i know i don't, but maybe you feel you see the world for what it really is?


Correct you could activate the pineal gland through, meditation. Also known as third eye meditation or by doing drugs, but unlocking secrets of the universe? I don't think so, i do believe third eye and depersonalization have alot to do with each other. Maybe its the same thing, well i saw a picture on Google images where the third eye was in a picture of the Illuminati symbol. I don't know if they exist or not and i don't care.


----------



## Chris.m (Feb 29, 2012)

BobbyG said:


> Correct you could activate the pineal gland through, meditation. Also known as third eye meditation or by doing drugs, but unlocking secrets of the universe? I don't think so, i do believe third eye and depersonalization have alot to do with each other. Maybe its the same thing, well i saw a picture on Google images where the third eye was in a picture of the Illuminati symbol. I don't know if they exist or not and i don't care.


Yeah they have to be related.


----------



## jasonthedude (Mar 1, 2012)

BobbyG said:


> Correct you could activate the pineal gland through, meditation. Also known as third eye meditation or by doing drugs, but unlocking secrets of the universe? I don't think so, i do believe third eye and depersonalization have alot to do with each other. Maybe its the same thing, well i saw a picture on Google images where the third eye was in a picture of the Illuminati symbol. I don't know if they exist or not and i don't care.


I have always thought depersonalization has something to do with pineal gland/third eye, i have actually written post on this.


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

jasonthedude said:


> I have always thought depersonalization has something to do with pineal gland/third eye, i have actually written post on this.


Maybe but if it is why would anyone want this, it sucks. Depersonalization is horrible! after i recover im going to live my life to the fullest.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Yes, I know my pineal gland is activated and I can't get it back in balance. I was also doing meditation before dp as were many other members here. There's definietely something out of balance up there.


----------

